# lil muskingum



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

what about the lil muskingum or lil kanawha or however u spell it rivers? anyone fish them lately? looking for a local area to take a smaller boat to catch some bass.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Well.....being That You Are Comming From Parkersberg Wouldnt It Be Easier For You To Just Go To Salt Fork,wolfrun Or Seneca Lake?but Anyways The Muskingum River Is Up It Will Be A Week Or So Before It Is Fishable


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I believe he's refering to the little Muskingum. Id try duck creek too, but you do need a smaller boat to get up them. I used to tear them up from the mouth of the Little Musk. as far as you can go in a bass boat. Used smaller baits like smalll bitio's. Same for on Duck Creek.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

oooo....i never heard of lil muskingum sry


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

are you talking about the duck creek that runs through DEXTER CITY i don't think you can get a boat in there maybe a kayak.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

yea i know about duck creek, and you can get a boat up there with a trolling motor, and yes i was referring to the lil muskingum heard its a good place to fish, and actually the main muskingum is fairly well down from where it was. and its not really easier cause i'm in p-burg cause i got on harmar hill to get my dad first anyways on my way there. Just wonderin if anyone caught anything nice out that way.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

btw isnt there a public access ramp up near it too? in reno? i think its right behind that laundry mat but been so long i cant remember for sure.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I used to live right at the mouth of the L. Musk. a few years back. It has changed alot since then though. I dont remember a ramp being there. It was all grown up and lots of brush. This was around '98.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

The mouth of the LiL Muskingum is a great place to catch fish. There is a 25-28ft hole where sauger like to stay. Getting real close for the channel Cats to start running too.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

the ramps not near the entrance of the lil muskingum its just the closest public access ramp to get to the lil muskingum, least as far as i know it is.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

The closest ramp in in Williamstown.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

run up rt 26 in ohio i belive check the map,, if you have a trolling motor dont hit the ohio. Out rt 50 in ohio near torch is the little hocking its good for bass.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Is there anyone on here who knows the Little Muskingum like the back of their hand? I'm going to make a day trip out there one weekend and fish it, I have never been there.
I need some advice... I'm not going to ask for your secret spots or anything, but if someone could PM me about the river, that would be great!


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

What size boat do you have?? And what kind of fish do you want to catch?? Little Muskingum has pools, kind of. The first big pool runs from the mouth up past Cornerville bridge. There are brush piles all the way up to there. If you have a Jon boat, then you can put in anywere a long the creek. Wayne Nation forest has spots to put a small boat into the water. SR 26 follows the creek for many miles. Google Wayne National forest and it will show you a map of all the camp sites. 
Alot of Musky have been caught in the upper part of the creek. Little Muskingum is the cleanest running body of water in the hole state of Ohio.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

No boat... gas prices have taken their toll. I'm looking to wade fish or bank fish. Any access points to park and get to the river in the upper or mid basin would be appreciated.


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

drove up sr26 by the little muskingum today it is muddy. duck creek is up and muddy to.


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

I just happened on to this post. My grndfather grew up down there and we have about 80 acres on both sides of the little musk. I've never caught a muskie in it but I hope to this summer. I teach and will be off for a month and a half. I hope to make it down there some time after the 4th weekend. I'm also gonna try for a flathead on the ohio. Any advice? THanks, MUSK-E-MIKE CLINE


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The smallie population is way down from what it was 10 years ago and the same goes for most other species. The re-introduction of the river otters has put a big hurt on The Little Muskingum and neighboring ponds. It's amazing how much they can eat. I recommend wade fishing upstream from Knowlton Bridge to Mechanicsburg for smallies, it's skinny water but they are there and the population isn't desimated as bad as down stream. I've also seen some Muskie up that far in the past and have heard of them being caught even further upstream.


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

Our land is just past mechanicsburg. I've heard that area was the place to fish back in the day. So the otters hurt the musky population down around the church hole??? Thanks


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Mechanicsburg, Knowltons Bridge????? Where are these places on the Little Muskingum??? And the Church hole? Moss Run Church???


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont know where the church hole is? knowltons covered bridge is just above rinard mills.maybe the church hole is the eddy right above bloomfield?


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

A WHILE BACK SOME MI GUYS TOOK SOME NICE FISH OUT OF THERE I'VE ONLY FISHED PART OF IT ONCE A FEW YEARS BACK FROM SHORE AND IT LOOKED REAL NICE WITH GREEN WEED EVEN IN THE WINTER. ONCE FROM BOAT. DON'T REMEMBER ALL THE NAMES OF THE TOWNS BUT THERE IS A SMALL WHITE CHURCH NOT TO FAR FROM 26. THEY FISHED IT REAL HEAVY FOR A WHILE BUT LAST I HEARD WHOEVER OWNED THE LAND DECIDED HE DIDN'T WANT EVERY ONE PUTTING IN THEIR BOATS ON HIS PROPERTY. I PUT A JON BOAT IN THERE ONE TIME WITH MY WIFE AFTER WE FIRST GOT MARRIED AND MY TROLLING MOTOR STARTED MALFUNCTIONING SO WE JUST DRIFTED DOWN THROUGH AND DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING. BUT YOU KNOW MUSKIES SOMETIMES IT TAKES MORE THAN THE LITTLE AMOUNT OF TIME I GOT TO TRY FOR THEM.




Big Joey said:


> Mechanicsburg, Knowltons Bridge????? Where are these places on the Little Muskingum??? And the Church hole? Moss Run Church???


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

IS IT POSSIBLE THAT OTTERS EAT SO MANY FISH THAT THE MUSKIES MOVE TOWARD THE OHIO R? WONDER IF THEY COULD CATCH A MUSKY AND EAT IT.



musk said:


> Our land is just past mechanicsburg. I've heard that area was the place to fish back in the day. So the otters hurt the musky population down around the church hole??? Thanks


----------

